# We have a tiny bit of Amber Goo



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Shes had her udder change, has been very talkative today, and has been staying in her kidding stall. Now we have a touch of Amber discharge as well.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hopefully this is it.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Could be.....could be!!


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

I really hope so! With the goo should i be expecting babies tonight or could she still wait till tomorrow?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh yeah, come on girl.  :thumb::dance:


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

so ready for these babies. Looks like il b sleeping in the kidding stall tonight.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Sleeping!!??!! Probably not.
Still nothing from ChaCha


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Telling dixie she was in a race worked lol. Tell cha cha my dixie is winning maybe shel pop em out


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah, think I'll go out and give her belly a squeeze:wink:


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Haha hats what i told dixie yesterday. I said maybe i should just squeeze you until they come out huh? She turned her head and looked at me like are you dumb?!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol..happy Kidding!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Go to town. Just for an hour. That always works.;-)


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

If you don't have kids by tomorrow, I'll, I'll....be angry!! Lol! 

Happy kidding, hope she goes soon for ya


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

If she doesnt have kids by tomorrow i think il cry lol


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

Can I join you 2 ladies? Buggy still hasn't popped either but she was field bred so I only have a vague idea of when she is due. lol


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

They sure love to drive us crazy dont they? :smash head:


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

She is leaking milk,is that normal or?


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Of course the goo that was there is now gone because she wiped it away and i havent seen anymore. Bur we are leaking milk now. Ugh i hope this isnt a trick


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Udder looks almost full. What a sweet face!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

looks promising!!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

happy kidding! I hope she goes for you tonight


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Yay thankyou guys  i really hope it is tonight.


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

My daughter is ready for the babies.too


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Now that's PRECIOUS!! Just heart warming!


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

She talks to the babies  she tells dixie she really wants to play with the babies hehe


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Just checked for the last time "today" no change at all. Still leaking milk. No more amber discharge. Im going to check her again at 1:00.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

oh those early morning check...I really don't miss them hehe.


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Id rather be there then sleep anyways


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

What a cute picture, a kid waiting for kids! So adoreable. I hope she goes soon for ya, and it's a smooth easy kidding. Can't wait for baby pics!!


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

Good luck! Hope it's going to happen for real. Maybe I'll go tell Raven she's in a race and losing too!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

lol, I was doing every 2 hr checks throughout the night and that was with a baby monitor on. I loved it but it didn't hit me till all kidding was done ( a span of just over 2 weeks), I was totally exausted after..of course I had 4 human kids to get up and ready for school and the 5th child to take to work etc. As soon as I was done all barn and household chores, I was crawling back into bed at noon. It was all well worth it though


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

She hasnt made a peep at all. Ive been listening intently. Hmm maybe it womt be tonight after.all


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

I hope everything goes smoothly for you! And the picture of your daughter with Dixie is Absoloutely precious!!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Hey Shirley- wanna do everyone a favor and leash breed next year? 

Lol just teasing you, but the wait is making me crazy!!


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Ty sbaker  nd yes ik canyontrails!


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

teh leaking milk is promising but it looks as if she has not "droped" yet. her belly that is i say she has one more day to go.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I say there's still time... lol

picture of your daughter with Shirley is precious!

I just got up to check mine (and can't get back to sleep yet). both of mine look comfy. hopefully our girls aren't waiting to lose the race just to mess with us!


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

We have a baby. He looks just like his daddy. She has a ball of red hanging from her vulva. Im not sure if that means theres another or not.


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Is this a water bag?


----------



## Tanyasue (Jan 9, 2014)

Congrats on the baby! Now let's hope this motivates my girl to give birth!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Congrats on the baby!!!!! Pics pls!!!

Now...hopefully mine will go. I'm leaving for abt an hour this morning. I'm sure I'll come home to no change, but a girl can dream.....


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Hes perfect. Sorry it took so long he wouldnt nurse. I had to help  hes good now though. And dixie is suh a good mama


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Awwww


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

Oh he's adorable!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

Congratulations He's adorable!


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Thank you guys he was well worth the wait


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hhes adorable! Congrats!!


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Thankyou  im in love and so is my daughter. Now maybe your girls will go Nchen


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

congrats...!! He is a doll!!! that pic with your daughter hugging is priceless!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable, so worth the long wait right? Oh yeah it sure was. :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

shirley said:


> Is this a water bag?


Looks like afterbirth. You can gently tie it in a knot, to make it shorter so she does not step on it, plus it adds a little more weight to it, don't try to pull it out. She should drop it within a few hours or so. If not let us know.

Is she acting OK?


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Oh yeah im in love


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Shes acting fine  such a good mama. She does seen skiddish ab letting him nurse though i had to hold her down earlier. I also milked a little in a bottle and tried to give him but he wants nothing to do with it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She may be too tight, milk a little bit more out of each side and freeze it. 
When a Doe is super tight it hurts when the kid latches on. Watch her udder for a while until the kid gets bigger and can keep up with the milk. 
She should be OK after you do this.
Teach the kid, there are 2 sides.


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Ok thankyou


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

What a beautiful boy, congrats!!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Well, you win:razz:
Really happy for you.
ChaCha has gotten so tired of us checking under her tail; she backs into a corner when we show up.
Then, when I just went out, there was StarryNight with a full bag and quite a bit of goo. (Not amber yet.) We only decided yesterday that she was for sure pregnant. So even she may beat ChaCha.
Congratulations!!!!


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Cha cha is for sure playing you what a turd lol. Maybe shel go soon tell her shes losing big time lol


----------

